# spray foam insulation



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Notice in one thread the topic of spray foam insulation, there are 2 types, closed and open cell. each has it's place.

But if it came to my own home, and it were new, Closed cell is the hands down winner IMO


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :furious:


What:furious:

When you start a new thread, the first post screws up, so I put everything in the #2 post:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> What:furious:
> 
> When you start a new thread, the first post screws up, so I put everything in the #2 post:yes:


That's just how I feel about spray foam insulation, nothing personal.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> That's just how I feel about spray foam insulation, nothing personal.


So which one do you hate more, closed or open cell


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I have my license for spraying foam, closed cell is what i would choose for insulating my house. Open cell i feel is better for sound proofing. 1/2 pound is awesome for soundproofing between floor joists have that with resilent channel, the noise is lost between floors.

For me spray foam is my back up trade, always thought of opening my own business, but thats what happens when you work all the time the plans sort of fly out the window!:furious:


----------



## kevin (Aug 13, 2012)

only problem is every other product used in building a house has a certain moisture content to it, whether it be acclimated to the house or not. When the dew point of the air changes those products need to equalize (breath) . houses should not have vapor barriers in my opinion. some products used in construction sweat, where would that moisture go when using closed cell? i've seen a couple houses in Ct. that had to be ripped apart because the plywood rotted from not being able to "breath"


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So which one do you hate more, closed or open cell


To be honest, I don't hate the insulation at all. I have an issue with the guys who put it on and then make me trim it all back if I'd like to work on the job in the next 3 weeks.

I'm all for super-insulation..........if you have an HRV to keep your air breathable.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> To be honest, I don't hate the insulation at all. I have an issue with the guys who put it on and then make me trim it all back if I'd like to work on the job in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> I'm all for super-insulation..........if you have an HRV to keep your air breathable.


I totally agree i've seen it when you walk into a over-insulated home and there is zero air flow, and the home owner is like i just paid 30,000 for spray foam and i can barely breathe the biggest mistake is spray foaming in in cathedral or any slope ceiling simply because there spray directly to the roof in between trusses. Thats where the problem is you need to have 6" of air flow between the roof and ceiling. The should be blocks and plywood installed and the spray foam should be sprayed to that. If the SF is sprayed directly to the roof it voids any warranty to the roof.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> I totally agree i've seen it when you walk into a over-insulated home and there is zero air flow, and the home owner is like i just paid 30,000 for spray foam and i can barely breathe the biggest mistake is spray foaming in in cathedral or any slope ceiling simply because there spray directly to the roof in between trusses. Thats where the problem is you need to have 6" of air flow between the roof and ceiling. The should be blocks and plywood installed and the spray foam should be sprayed to that. If the SF is sprayed directly to the roof it voids any warranty to the roof.


The overflow/spray is my problem as well.

I didn't know that about the warrantee but it sure makes sense.


----------



## emmaquinn (Dec 10, 2021)

2buckcanuck said:


> Notice in one thread the topic of spray foam insulation, there are 2 types, closed and open cell. each has it's place.
> 
> But if it came to my own home, and it were new, Closed cell is the hands down winner IMO
> 
> ...


Some of you may have seen a few of my posts that my wife and I are in the process of finalizing our decisions on roughly a 2200 sqft new house build. My question is this, those of you with spray foam insulation is it worth it???

Did you see utilities drop a little, a lot, do you save a good amount of money each month, etc. Anything y'all can personally say about it I am willing to hear.


----------

